# Strip Door WORKS!



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi All,

My DH installed a strip door for our goats leading out to their pasture. These are the type used in large walk in freezers. The strips are clear and are flexible at very low temperatures. So it allows light in but cuts down on drafts during the day. Also since we are in the snow belt, we have seen that it keeps out the snow. All the while letting the goats go in and out as they please. At night since the door is a sliding type this really cuts down on the drafts.

The strips were very easy to install and were reasonably priced. For a 36" door it was $105.00 with shipping.

Here is a pictures, feel free to ask any questions.

Michelle in Snowy WV


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wonderful idea....thanks for sharing..... :thumb:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I like it -- where did you order from?


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

We order them from here http://www.strip-curtains.com/. But they are kind of slow on shipping we had to call several times to push them along. But the install was very easy and the goats don't even notice it. They were afraid when we first put them in, but some grain inspired them to try it out. After a few times of going in and out the door, they were fine.

Michelle in WV


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm impressed! We use that same setup at work. It gets really cold here sometimes and those flaps help a lot. I start to cus them at about 20 below due to them wiping out my hair every time I go through.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

VERY NICE!!! Thanks for the idea! I have just put a tarp up and don't like it cause of the lighting issue! So this may be a good alternative! Ooooorrr I could just win the lottery and build a new barn! hehe :wink:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I had always wanted to have those in my horse barn but it never got done. Id love to have them in my goat area too but I have some goats like like to mouth and chew things so I'm afraid it wouldn't last long.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

You don't have any spare left over do you? I need just a tiny amount for two small goat doors. We thought we had figured something out to use but apparently it's not goat proof so I need something else. I've seen those plastic strips before but they all seem to sell in a larger quantity than what I need.


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

pelicanacresMN said:


> You don't have any spare left over do you? I need just a tiny amount for two small goat doors. We thought we had figured something out to use but apparently it's not goat proof so I need something else. I've seen those plastic strips before but they all seem to sell in a larger quantity than what I need.


Sorry, we ordered the exact amount. But you can order by the foot from farmtek. The website ishttp://www.farmtek.com.

Michelle in WV


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I have always wondered about this type of door. It would seem like the barn would be alot warmer. Have your goats started eating them? I have one that seems to chew on everything!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is really cool. :thumb:


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

deenak said:


> I have always wondered about this type of door. It would seem like the barn would be alot warmer. Have your goats started eating them? I have one that seems to chew on everything!


They have chewed on them a few times, but I do not think they like the taste, plus the strips are quite thick. The only thing I notice on the strips is goat snot :ROFL:

Michelle in WV


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:slapfloor: Goat snot! Better the curtain than me I say! I was wondering about them chewing too. Do they play with them with their horns? Romeo, Murray and Hershey love to rub horns on everything. I don't know how many tarps they have wrecked. They think it's the best thing in the world to play with. :sigh: My girls don't do it. They think the boys are crazy. :doh: 

Gina


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

mrs. lam said:


> :slapfloor: Goat snot! Better the curtain than me I say! I was wondering about them chewing too. Do they play with them with their horns? Romeo, Murray and Hershey love to rub horns on everything. I don't know how many tarps they have wrecked. They think it's the best thing in the world to play with. :sigh: My girls don't do it. They think the boys are crazy. :doh:
> 
> Gina


Oh I get my fair share of goat snot and slobber :laugh:!

Mine just use their horns to move it out of the way, it is too slick for them to grab with their horns. The curtain material is about 1/8 inch thick, far thicker than a tarp.

Michelle in WV


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I used some cheap vinyl fabric from a discount store, stitched it together to make it thicker and stapled it to a board along the top of the door. They were a little hesitant at first but after a few tries it worked just fine. I modified the design and used the same to close off the chicken coop door. For them, I did leave about a 2 inch gap at the bottom so that they could see they could go in... silly ducks ! Anyway, the fabric was $2/yd and is 60" wide so it makes for great cheap fabric. The goats nibbled on it, and realized it tasted nasty and have left it alone since.


----------

